
Tests indicate coronavirus can survive in the air up to 3 hours - ck2
https://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/487110-tests-indicate-coronavirus-can-survive-in-the-air
======
shreyshrey
scary if it is true.

~~~
ck2
but explains the mask argument, where for regular virus mask not really
necessary for the non-infected but for covid19 may be a must for any public
area

(and mask prices right now are insane)

